# Tall rider on a chincoteague pony?



## Gradelover2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

So I'm a tall rider 6' 1". I read today that the chincoteague pony swin and carnival was canceled for 2021 and they are doing an online auction for the ponies. July was the time frame I was planning on for buying a new horse. So it kinda works out, but my grandmother (and myself kinda) are not convinced I can ride such a small horse. The internet says chincoteague ponies are strong enough to support adults but I'm worried that it won't be girthy enough to take up my leg. I'm not planning on showing or anything so I'm not worried about looking silly in the show ring.

I road my 14.2 quarab at my adult hight and we where fine. I was looking at something taller. A thoroughbred or draft cross something about 15 to 16 hands but I think a chincoteague might be a bit more fun and something smaller is more my style. I'm just having a hard time finding Information on chincoteagues ridden by adults. I know other pony breeds like haflinger or Icelandics do okay with adult rider. So would a chincoteague have a hard time with a rider my hight? 

Also since the ponies auctioned off are foals is it too big of a risk as you can't be sure how big it's going to get?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I've seen a few Chincoteague ponies and they were smaller even for ponies, meaning 12-13 hands. The ones I saw were also more lightly built than Haflingers or Icelandics, which are draft ponies. They seemed suitable for a child or perhaps a very small adult, around 5 foot or so. My thought is that a pony will live a very long time, and even if you are slim now, it would be very easy to end up too heavy for a pony at your height. A 13 hand pony might only weigh 600 lbs, and a 6'1" person could easily weigh 170 lbs or more even as a thin, female adult. Once you add a saddle, you're getting up to around 30% of the horse's body weight. But if you gained weight over the years, you could easily be much too heavy for the pony. There is a big difference between a 14.2 hand stocky pony, which many reining horses are ridden by tall men at that size, and a 12 or 13 hand lightly built pony. 
Here's a photo to show some men on normal sized horses at the roundup. Imagine them riding the pony in the photo.


----------



## Gradelover2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

I knew it was a long shot so I'm honestly not crushed. Figured it wouldn't hurt to ask. I found a draft cross that looks good and would be ready to start under saddle. I may still check out the auction and maybe bid on one of the buy back ponies. Some have been known to get 14hh but it's too much a gamble.


----------



## Redhead (Feb 11, 2014)

My friend owns a Fjord and a Haflinger. Her Fjord is 14.3 and the Haflinger is 15.1. Both are larger than the average for either breed. You could easily do well with either of those two as her trainer is over 6ft. and looks fine on either one. Have say though that the Fjord by far is the easier riding horse. The Haflinger is more whoa than go and we know a couple of other riders that have them and have found the same. They seem like a very stubborn breed, at least the few I've met are. Fantastic personalities on both of her boys. I guess you'd just have to find one that is looking to be one of the larger ones.
Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Gradelover2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

A fjord is actually one of my dreams horses sadly they are very uncommon in my area. I still hope to be able to at least ride one one day. At the end of the day I'm not over hung up on a particular breed I'm more look at temperament and health.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What about a mustang? Some of them get quite big.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I would also advise looking for a bigger horse or pony. Draft crosses can make good, solid ponies. I also like my horses on the smaller side, but I'm only 5 ft tall. We just purchased a young Newfoundland pony. She will turn 3 in April and we measured her at 12.1 hands and estimate her weight at under 500 lbs. We're hoping she'll gain another inch or two, but my daughter, who is a very lightweight (like probably around the 100 lb mark) 5'4 will start her under saddle this summer. It would be nice if an adult could ride her eventually, when she fills out more, but she will mostly be ridden by children. I wouldn't put a tall or heavy adult on her. 

I think at that height, your leg would dangle quite a bit so even if you could make it work in terms of weight, it would be hard to cue properly.


----------



## VaqueroRoper (Jan 19, 2020)

There are certainly chincoteague ponies with enough size to carry you comfortably. I trim feet of one that is owned by a like 5'11" man who is a larger built man(not fat, but not thin at all). It is on the bigger size for the ponies, but it is around 14h and stocky built, plenty to carry a full size adult. They arent all that big, but it is totally possible to get one.

Also, the one in that picture above is not a full grown adult, so that picture is misleading as to seeing people on other horses next to it. Adult height can be fairly well predicted off of their leg length as a young horse. There are at least 2 methods of it i have heard that work pretty well, just do some googling. 

I am no show person and dont worry about looking tall on a horse. I know people that have a 23 yr old 14.2 horse that has been ridden and roped on its entire life by adults and is doing just fine. I currently ride and rope on a 14.1 QH and he doesnt have issue with any of it. I think too many people get hung up on some percentage of weight number, and so much of the thought comes from a look in the show ring, but that is certainly just one man's opinion.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

VaqueroRoper said:


> There are certainly chincoteague ponies with enough size to carry you comfortably. I trim feet of one that is owned by a like 5'11" man who is a larger built man(not fat, but not thin at all). It is on the bigger size for the ponies, but it is around 14h and stocky built, plenty to carry a full size adult. They arent all that big, but it is totally possible to get one.
> 
> Also, the one in that picture above is not a full grown adult, so that picture is misleading as to seeing people on other horses next to it. Adult height can be fairly well predicted off of their leg length as a young horse. There are at least 2 methods of it i have heard that work pretty well, just do some googling.
> 
> I am no show person and dont worry about looking tall on a horse. I know people that have a 23 yr old 14.2 horse that has been ridden and roped on its entire life by adults and is doing just fine. I currently ride and rope on a 14.1 QH and he doesnt have issue with any of it. I think too many people get hung up on some percentage of weight number, and so much of the thought comes from a look in the show ring, but that is certainly just one man's opinion.


But typical Chincoteague ponies are between 12 and 13 hands (Welcome to the Chincoteague Island, Virginia Official Tourist Web Site) which is considerably smaller. Our Arab is just over 14.2 (measured by an Equestrian Canada steward) and is considered a horse, but just barely. That's quite different than a 12 h pony which we also have.

So while I agree that a pony might be found, but 14 hands is almost a horse and that is not the typical height of a Chincoteague pony. The one you trim appears to be an exception.


----------



## erinyu_cutter (Mar 8, 2021)

I am going to say that the height is not the biggest issue, it is weight.
How much does your chincoteague pony weigh? How much do you weigh?
You need to make sure that your weight, (including tack) does not surpass 20% of your pony's weight.
15% is a good place to be in.
This is to avoid lifelong back damage.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

erinyu_cutter said:


> You need to make sure that your weight, (including tack) does not surpass 20% of your pony's weight. 15% is a good place to be in. This is to avoid lifelong back damage.


Pet peeve: There is no reasonable evidence for a 20% rule and even less for 15%. I rode Mia for 7 years at 25% of her weight and never even managed to get her tired. Bandit was RACED for 10-15 mile legs in relay races carrying as much as 35% of his body weight without damage to his back. The US Cavalry assume a field load of 250 lbs on a horse - and tried to buy horses between 900 & 1100 lbs. That would be 25%. The British cavalry used a standard field load of 300 lbs and aimed for horses to weigh 1100 lbs (27%).

I could go on and on. The military, ranches, etc. It is common for horses to carry 25% or more for decades without issues. BTW - I've ridden our BLM mustang pony at 30% of his body weight. He doesn't struggle and wasn't harmed. But he's built like a tank.


----------



## erinyu_cutter (Mar 8, 2021)

The 20% rule is a good rule of thumb. Some horses are built differently and can carry weight, of course to a reasonable amount. There are plenty of studies out there that give a weight guideline from 20-30%, most varying at 25%. 20% is the rule I have always personally gone by, but it doesn't apply in all situations. I apologize that my answer was not helpful or satisfactory. Good luck.


----------



## Gradelover2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

i feel like for me they might be better if i ever decided to get into driving and getting a pare then. While I'm comfortable riding on a smaller Arab i'm not sure on one of the Chincoteague ponies as they are built the same. unless i find one older that is big enough that is. 

Arabs are a lovely example of a breed that can carry a bit more weight for their size. still i think it's a horse by horse basis and has a lot to do with age and what conditioning the horse has had.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

bsms said:


> Pet peeve: There is no reasonable evidence for a 20% rule and even less for 15%. I rode Mia for 7 years at 25% of her weight and never even managed to get her tired. Bandit was RACED for 10-15 mile legs in relay races carrying as much as 35% of his body weight without damage to his back. The US Cavalry assume a field load of 250 lbs on a horse - and tried to buy horses between 900 & 1100 lbs. That would be 25%. The British cavalry used a standard field load of 300 lbs and aimed for horses to weigh 1100 lbs (27%).
> 
> I could go on and on. The military, ranches, etc. It is common for horses to carry 25% or more for decades without issues. BTW - I've ridden our BLM mustang pony at 30% of his body weight. He doesn't struggle and wasn't harmed. But he's built like a tank.


This magazine article explains a recent study done at Cal Trace on this topic. It cites the study if you wish to consult that directly and cites the US Army specs for mules: "U.S. Army specifications for pack mules state that 'American mules can carry up to 20 percent of their body weight (150 to 300 pounds) for 15 to 20 miles per day in mountains".

It also says that there is a great deal of variability in individual horses, but also a realization that any weight has an effect on how they move, and how those forces are distributed to each leg - sometimes even to a single leg in certain strides - , so it stands to reason that we should try to limit how much they carry so that it isn't too detrimental to the horse.

So is the 20% rule hard and fast? No. But that doesn't mean that we should throw the idea out the window completely. 









How Much Weight Can Your Horse Safely Carry?


For centuries, horses have resolutely carried the burdens placed on them by humankind. Now, researchers are investigating how weight-bearing affects equine health and performance. By Laurie Bonner for EQUUS magazine.




equusmagazine.com


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A friend of mine had two of them. One of them was actually a pretty decent size. I think she was only around 14.2 but she was thick and her rider was probably 5'3 and looked small on her. The other one was a bit smaller, maybe 13.2-14 hands and was a smaller build. I rode that one without any issues but I don't feel like I looked good on her as far as fit because she was so dainty. The other one felt like riding a QH.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> This magazine article explains a recent study done at Cal Trace on this topic. It cites the study if you wish to consult that directly and cites the US Army specs for mules: "U.S. Army specifications for pack mules state that 'American mules can carry up to 20 percent of their body weight (150 to 300 pounds) for 15 to 20 miles per day in mountains"....So is the 20% rule hard and fast? No. But that doesn't mean that we should throw the idea out the window completely.


Actually, it doesn't cite a study at all for a 20% rule. And the quote on mules goes on: ""_There are some anecdotal reports of 350 to 400 pounds and even an 1867 reference to 600 to 800 pounds for mules." India's Prevention of Cruelty to Draught and Pack Animals Rules, 1965, says the maximum for mules is 200 kilograms (about 440 pounds) and for ponies the maximum is 70 kilograms (154 pounds)._" Mules typically weigh around 900-1000 lbs, so those weights vastly exceed 20% - and the 20% number was for sustained movement of 15-20 miles a day, day after day without a break, in the mountains. VERY different from most recreational riding! As I pointed out, the US Cavalry assumed a horse would carry 25% of its body weight in the field, although they also assumed a horse would start to lose weight if the maneuvers continued for several weeks uninterrupted.

What the studies they did that was GOOD was point out horses adapt to heavier weights just like we do - by taking shorter steps and leaving their feet on the ground slightly longer.

The only STUDY I've seen recommending 20% started by using out of shape horses - ones not ridden for 4 months. Then they only rode the horses 45 minutes every other week, ensuring they stayed out of riding shape. They then only found physical markers of stress at 30% - not 20! Massage therapists reported the they felt the horses showed signs of stress at 25% (open to human bias), and so they then lowered the "limit" to 20%. That is like asking how far a human can run without injury, and then using couch potatoes only, refusing to let them improve, and using a subjective measure of muscle soreness to determining the upper limit of how far a human can safely run!

*It is important because many of these measures would force men to stop riding*. Bandit's limit, including tack, would be 170. I've got extensive experience riding him well above that, and he has experience RUNNING while carrying over 300 lbs on his back! I agree that he has no business doing speed work with 300 lbs on his back, but the fact is he suffered no physical injury doing so. It is also important because almost all the proponents of the 20% Rule are English riders who apparently have never visited a ranch and seen what many horses do regularly without injury. Theory must bow to reality, not reality to theory. And we now are seeing more people (mostly small women) arguing that if 20% is "the maximum", then 15% is required to provide a measure of protection for the horse.


----------



## 290163 (Feb 8, 2021)

Gradelover2000 said:


> So I'm a tall rider 6' 1". I read today that the chincoteague pony swin and carnival was canceled for 2021 and they are doing an online auction for the ponies. July was the time frame I was planning on for buying a new horse. So it kinda works out, but my grandmother (and myself kinda) are not convinced I can ride such a small horse. The internet says chincoteague ponies are strong enough to support adults but I'm worried that it won't be girthy enough to take up my leg. I'm not planning on showing or anything so I'm not worried about looking silly in the show ring.
> 
> I road my 14.2 quarab at my adult hight and we where fine. I was looking at something taller. A thoroughbred or draft cross something about 15 to 16 hands but I think a chincoteague might be a bit more fun and something smaller is more my style. I'm just having a hard time finding Information on chincoteagues ridden by adults. I know other pony breeds like haflinger or Icelandics do okay with adult rider. So would a chincoteague have a hard time with a rider my hight?
> 
> Also since the ponies auctioned off are foals is it too big of a risk as you can't be sure how big it's going to get?


NOOOOOO look I hate to be like this but the rider should be less then 20% of a horses body weight however there is alway the alternative: get a nice little cart pony. the chincoteagues will not be anything like the Icies or the Halfys


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Riders should take the horse's build and fitness into consideration. My pet peeve is people buying drafts for larger riders. Doesn't work that way. The leaner built, longer backed, hitchhier drafts are not built for the weights they are expected to carry by some. You look for short backed, stout builds with strong coupling/loin and dense bone on a fit horse. That usually ends up being the draft ponies, well conformed draft crosses, smaller drafts like the Suffolk or Gypsy, stouter, old style horses of many breeds like the Morgan. QH and TWH. Arabians are another. Some of the pony breeds as well can carry more than you would think they should and do it easily. There are still those around that are built to carry and can carry a load efficiently. While the 20% rule may be a place to start it isn't the end all, be all hard fast rule some want to think it is. You also have to consider how the rider carries themself. A light rider that is banging around on a horse's back is more likely to cause issue than a heavier rider that is well balanced and works with the horse to ease the load.

If you have good conformation as described above and you have a fit not fat horse. Deep girth, big, healthy feet this formula using canon circumference gives you a good idea of what can be carried.

Horse weight + (rider+tack) equals total weight. You divide total weight by canon circumference and then that by 2. You want a number between 75 and 85.

Examples

1) 18.2 hh, 1800lbs, 12.25 inch canon circumference and a #6 shoe using a rider plus tack weight of 250 pounds the number you get is 84. At the high end of the range. This horse has a longer back and is hitch bred. I won't put anything more than that on her.

20% for her is 360lb. I would never put anywhere near that on her.

2)15.2hh, 1000lb, 8.25 inch cc and a #1 shoe and using same 250lb rider and gear you get 76. Has a longer back but when fit and conditioned I have gone a little higher with allowed weight. If she had a shorter back she could carry a bit more before hitting that upper end of 85.

20% for this one is 200lb - she has no problem with the extra 50lb. I am comfortable with that for her.

3) 15hh, 900lb, 8 inch cc and #1 shoe with same as both above and you come up with 72. She does have a nice short back and is built like a bulldog. I could probably add more muscle but she is fairly fit. She could carry more than the others. Her sons are built just like her but a little taller, a little beefier and thicker in then canon bone.

20% and you get 180lbs but she easily carries the 250 and could carry more without an issue. Her sons more so than her.

All of these are barefoot and were pasture raised in a herd.

A friend's Halflinger at 14.2hh with same 250 pounds extra and a 9 inch cc comes in at 77.

A friend's Suffolk at 15.2 hh with his 300lbs and a 12 inch cc comes in at 79.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That canon circumference basically is a measure of thickness that infers good density. 

Typically the shorter in height also lends to better weight carrying ability.


----------

